# How long does Excel last in the water column



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a new tank setup with rocks and moss and filters from established tank, snails in to add bioload and some riccia rocks I made with mesh over them. I've been dosing Excel to help the riccia get established and I can see growth everyday. I am going to add shrimp soon and stop the Excel. Does it dissipate in the water fairly fast or should I do a big WC before I move my shrimp over?


----------



## jgb77 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello. This is a snippet of a post by Seachem answering a similar question on another forum I found:


> The Flourish Excel remains 100% active in the water column for 24 hours. It does not de-gas within that time frame. Since it is an organic carbon source, rather than CO2, it will not gas off. Typically, the plants will utilize all of the Excel within the 24 hour period, because it is in a form that is easily taken up by their cells.


Also:


> The statement that Flourish Excel is only available for 24 hours is a valid statement, but is dependent upon quite a few factors (ie: organic waste present, plant load, etc.). In testing this product in "moderately" planted aquariums, we found that the 5mL of Excel per 50 gallons was enough to supply the plants with carbon for 24 hours. The Flourish Excel also can interact with organics in the system and be broken down. So, the more fish you have (ie: organics), the less Excel that you will have available to the plants. Lets take, for instance, someone who has only a few fish, relatively clean water, and very few plants. It is completely safe for them to use the recommended dose of Flourish Excel (5mL/50 gal), but they may see some buildup of Excel over time. The buildup is not a negative aspect, it means that we are likely maintaining a good amount of carbon in the system. Well, if we perform a >40% water change on the system, we will remove any of the leftover Excel that was in the system. We therefore know that at this point it is completely safe to add the 5mL/10gallons. Many people with heavily planted tanks are able to dose the larger amount on a normal basis, but we cannot recommend this since there are other unknown factors involved with the possibility of buildup. I hope this answers your questions in regard to that.


Hope this helps,
John
This is a much more precise answer from Seachem:


> Flourish Excel can stay complexed as a carbon source for up to 24 hours before it dissipates. So technically after about 24 hours, it begins to lose its potency.


Sorry for all the quotes.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks. I guess I should have googled it. lol. I'll probably do a WC anyways, refresh the water before adding the shrimp and test a shrimp or so a day at first.


----------

